# Mead Ageing & Preservation



## mtb (16/6/17)

I've just finished bottling my first batch of JAOM and it tastes incredible, although I assume with further ageing it'll really shine. To that end I want to put one away for my daughter's 18th, but I'm aware that this may not even be achievable at the home brewing level without access to oxygen-purging equipment and the like. If it matters at all, the bottled mead is crystal clear, very little to no sediment found its way in. Finishing ABV was 25.5%.

Are there any additives I can/should add to ensure my bottled mead gets a good shelf life? Similarly should any treatment be done if the mead will be consumed within a year?


----------



## boonchu (17/6/17)

25% is a stella achievement.
At that level as long as the bottle is capped or closed properly it will be ok


----------



## goatchop41 (17/6/17)

I would have a browse of https://www.reddit.com/r/mead/ to see if anyone on there has done this (I'd assume a few have!) but if not then ask the question yourself, they'll be glad to help


----------



## Dae Tripper (17/6/17)

I think it is more stable than wine. I have various bottles 3 years plus and hear of many older ones without problems. But don't store it in a stupid place with huge temp swings will also help.


----------



## mtb (17/6/17)

Great thanks guys, I'll be sure to store it well


----------



## niftinev (17/6/17)

mtb said:


> Great thanks guys, I'll be sure to store it well


I have some that is going on 6 years and take no precautions, temp varies 20°C to 27°C with seasons and have no problems to date
Seems to keep very well although i am no connoisseur, mellows out nicely in 12=18 months


----------



## Airgead (19/6/17)

Sorry... Missed this one earlier. 

It depends a lot on the recipe used. Generally, any mead (properly bottled with minimal oxidisation) will be good for 3-5 years. After that it seems to me that fruit meads tend to decline or t least nit get any better but straight meads tend to keep aging well. 

I have no direct experience with JAO but would probably lump it in with fruit meads. The high alcohol content will help though. 

In short - hard to say. All you can do is lay a few down and see how they go.


----------



## mtb (19/6/17)

Sounds good. My friends ask of my backup plan in case she opens the bottle on her 18th and it tastes like ass - and the solution to that is, I'm going to sneak a swig out of it a week before. If it's no good, I'll bin it instead, she'll never know


----------



## Airgead (19/6/17)

Problem is that opening it a week beforehand, exposing it to oxygen then re-closing will guarantee that it will taste like ass a week later. Maybe have a second bottle handy for tasting purposes... 

And who knows... She may turn out to be a teetotaller.


----------



## mtb (19/6/17)

Teetotaller - quite possibly. The wife doesn't drink so she could go either way. Fingers crossed it stands the test of time anyway!


----------

